# Nasty Spiders



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Lots of Ts seem to have really bad reputations yet many people seem to say they aren't that bad :hmm:

So what's your most aggressive T in reality?


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

Cobalt blue which lives upstairs


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

purplekitten said:


> Cobalt blue which lives upstairs


Lives upstairs?


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

yes, my rooms downstairs, cobalt blue lives next door to my dad :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

purplekitten said:


> yes, my rooms downstairs, cobalt blue lives next door to my dad :whistling2::lol2:


You keep it far separate from the other Ts, must be a right little :censor: :lol2:


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

no just far away from me :lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

purplekitten said:


> no just far away from me :lol2:


:lol2:

So shes living up to her rep then 

Is it yours?


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

yeah she's mine, adult female, opened the lid to her home one day to throw a cricket or 2 in and she came out fangs a showing :shock:

scared me

but i will have my obt in my room :mf_dribble:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

purplekitten said:


> yeah she's mine, adult female, opened the lid to her home one day to throw a cricket or 2 in and she came out fangs a showing :shock:
> 
> scared me
> 
> but i will have my obt in my room :mf_dribble:


I think you should breed the angry blue one :lol2:

You'll keep an OBT in your room but not an H.lividium?


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

yeah me and the obt have an understanding, i dont disturb it, it dont bite me simple... :no1:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

purplekitten said:


> yeah me and the obt have an understanding, i dont disturb it, it dont bite me simple... :no1:


:lol2:

I'm getting two slings soon


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

mines obt is 2cm

yes i had to think what i was typing then i know how your mind works


mine's 2cm's??? :whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

purplekitten said:


> mines obt is 2cm
> 
> yes i had to think what i was typing then i know how your mind works
> 
> ...


:lol2:

You got to know me quick


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

anyway i need to sleep been at work since go knows when :whip:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

purplekitten said:


> anyway i need to sleep been at work since go knows when :whip:


Night x


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

To my understanding no tarantula is actually aggressive, there's only shades of defensive...

Except Australian _Selenocosmia spp._ ... (now under a different genus name maybe). Trust Oz, o hell hole of poisonous and vile animals that you are, to turn up Ts that bend the rules on horror.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Hedgewitch said:


> To my understanding no tarantula is actually aggressive, there's only shades of defensive...
> 
> Except Australian _Selenocosmia spp._ ... (now under a different genus name maybe). Trust Oz, o hell hole of poisonous and vile animals that you are, to turn up Ts that bend the rules on horror.


You mean there are Ts that will bite before they run?


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

My T that I consider least likely to welcome visitors , P.murinus .










The only other time I've had a full on threat display from one of my other T's was when I dug up my H.minax and that was full on home invasion .


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

hmmmmmmmm a few of mine have had moments, but i would say OBT although i have had a Yamia give me a threat display too lol


----------



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

Gona say my King Baboon, she is a stroppy madam :lol2:


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

My AF Cobalt Blue is a right Cow. 

But I also heard of selenocosmia being the real nutjobs.... They have been known to attack the sides of the enclosure if you in the same room.

My P Pederseni will be a little bitch when she gets older, she picks a fight with her own moult!!!


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

my nut jobs are ,haplopelma minax af ,selenocosmia effra ,sp papua


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't think my T's can really compare lol, i've only had my 2 new T's for 2 weeks and I only had a B Smithi before that (speaks for itself really!), but my new P. Cambridgei (Hamilton) is a little :devil:, he managed to teleport across my room within 30 minutes of owning it and then proceeded to give me a threat posture while I was trying to get her into her new home! Such an aggresive feeder aswell, I think it just kills for the sake of it! Still scared of me though mwahahahahaha! We'll see how long that lasts......


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

bobby said:


> You mean there are Ts that will bite before they run?


_Selenocosmia spp. _are known for running *at* you just to bite you... nut-jobs barely explains it.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Hedgewitch said:


> _Selenocosmia spp. _are known for running *at* you just to bite you... nut-jobs barely explains it.


Think these will be avoided :hmm:


My. G.rosea rears up sometimes when I'm getting the water-bowl out!

:lol2:


----------



## Mr_Goodbytes (Sep 7, 2008)

bobby said:


> My. G.rosea rears up sometimes when I'm getting the water-bowl out!
> 
> :lol2:


My recently acquired Rosea is mental (running laps of the tub as soon as the lid is touched), not sure about agressive yet. On the other hand, the Rosea im looking after for someone at the moment is a psycho!
My most 'aggressive' is my H. Gigas sling, he's a little :censor:


----------



## wayne34 (Dec 6, 2009)

Our Togo starburst can be quite temperamental


----------



## waynenoonan1234 (Sep 11, 2009)

i talked to a few people who own Brachypelma vagans and says theres are nuts very aggresive. i have a adult female and she is a very plesent T never rears up to threaten or anything she lets you get her water bowl out. my little chilli rose's are more agressive.


----------



## 5thPhantom (Feb 8, 2010)

Hedgewitch said:


> To my understanding no tarantula is actually aggressive, there's only shades of defensive...


My Cobalt Blue would probably have changed your mind on this one! She would sooner take a leap forward with fangs a-chomping to ward you off than turn tail and run, or even just stand her ground!!! :whistling2:

She was completely mental - whenever she got a bit pre-menstrual, you could hear her flinging herself at the walls of the tank. It used to wake us up in the night ... our bedroom is upstairs at the front of the house, and the tanks are in the kitchen which is downstairs at the back of the house ... :devil:

She nearly tagged me when I first brought her home (thank goodness it was just her feet that hit my hand rather than her fangs - she always was a bit of a poor shot due to her complete recklessness, or I'd have had at least three tags to tell the tale of!), and from that moment on, we had a bit of a hate-hate thing going on!!! :blush:


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

i aint even had a threat pose from my lividum, it dida runner up and outta the bath when i rehoused it and had my mate stood on toilet screaming lol but never even started rearing up :whip: but when i helped my brother rehouse his when he first got his it just bit randomly at anything lol i think mine must be faulty


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

My most agressive is my Aphonopelma sp, especially "New River". She is badass and I'm really quite scared of her. As far as I know they're meant to be a good starter T? Bah. Closely followed by a male Lividum.
The most aggressive eater I have is a juv GBB.


----------



## spiderman13 (Mar 27, 2010)

*hi*

id say my rusty baboon is bad well kinda i put my hand in to check if her new peat soil was warm and she was about 5 inces away from me and didnt move then their is every other time when she"ll bite non stop like 10 nips a sec lol :2thumb:


little:devil:


----------



## blades (Feb 11, 2008)

i only had threat poses from my lividums when rehousing and now never see them but my h.minax is a scary little thing just have to walk past its enclosure and its striking everywhere yet to tempt the obt for an attempt as i only got it last week but we'll see when i rehouse that next week lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Mine would have to be my G.rosea Octavia she beats the pokies, psalmos, cyrios and taps hands down


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

When I was keeping T's I found that Haplopelma were mental :lol2: I found Pterinochilus murinus weren't as bad as they are mad out, I had several including a normal colour form and I wouldn't say any of them was aggressive..

My adult female allowed me to handle her on a couple of occassions. So yeah I had no problem dealing with murinus.. 

I never really liked Haplopelma's that much anyways but they dont like anyone pretty crazy things


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

PRS said:


> When I was keeping T's I found that Haplopelma were mental :lol2: I found Pterinochilus murinus weren't as bad as they are mad out, I had several including a normal colour form and I wouldn't say any of them was aggressive..
> 
> My adult female allowed me to handle her on a couple of occassions. So yeah I had no problem dealing with murinus..
> 
> I never really liked Haplopelma's that much anyways but they dont like anyone pretty crazy things


Try a lugardi now they are mental.


----------



## manganr (Apr 11, 2010)

My Aphonopelma Seemani, supposedly a beginners T, always goes into threat posture when her tank is opened and NEVER backs down.











My Other Beginner T, the Brachypema Smithi has a very docile reputation and so to has taken to carrying a knife :lol2:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Above: That's not an ideal substrate which might explain the stress and hence, defensive general irritability. Bark chippings are nasty nasty things...

My most defensive was that male Borneo orange fringe that Phil Rhea has just now. Trying to post that thing was fun...


----------



## manganr (Apr 11, 2010)

GRB said:


> Above: That's not an ideal substrate which might explain the stress and hence, defensive general irritability. Bark chippings are nasty nasty things...
> 
> My most defensive was that male Borneo orange fringe that Phil Rhea has just now. Trying to post that thing was fun...



Actually it was purchased as 'Spider Life' substrate and was much more like peat with a few chippings when new. She has actually pulled all the chippings to the surface herself. She's about 7 years old and has never failed to moult and feeds voraciously. 

No problems I can see.......


----------



## therepoman (Feb 18, 2010)

L.violaceopes in my opinion are the worst,op pic was just taken all i did was open the tub!!and i got rushed by it lol.


----------



## Chaika (Jun 5, 2009)

This might sound strange but I have not found any of my tarantulas to be aggressive, and I have now kept P. irminia's, OBTs, a pokie, a singapore blue, and an H. lividum. They all retreat when disturbed and I have very rarely seen a threat display without deliberate provocation (touching the webbing for example). Otherwise they all either stay still or, more often, retreat to their homes :blush:.

If I had to pick the spider that I am most cautious with it would be either the H. lividum, because if you try to extract her out of her burrow she will bolt with the speed of greased lightning; or the P. regalis but because of venom potency, not her character.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

My H. schmidti was a complete arse, she attacked me hand through the cricket tub i bought her home from the bts in and was millimetres from tagging me! 

Why did she do this?

A breeze from the back door went through her tub >.<


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

My old MM H.lividum

Now...none are that bad, the P.murinus will always flee from my disturbances, the only one which doesn't is my B.boehmei which often kicks hairs if I slide open the door when it's in close proximity.

My P.regalis is my fastest though.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Temperament of Ts

paul fleming


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

therepoman said:


> image
> image
> 
> L.violaceopes in my opinion are the worst,op pic was just taken all i did was open the tub!!and i got rushed by it lol.


My sub-adult female L.violaceopes I would say is my most "aggressive" T, plenty of rearing up even after a moult when I'm removing the exuvium. But like Hedgewitch said it's not really balls to the wall aggression, its defense. Alot of Old World species use attack as their first form of defense because they lack other means like urticating bristles and superior aboreal skills. Saying that I have seen alot of mad New World species, but its kind of hard to do a Psycho-analysis on them :lol2:


----------



## Meg:) (May 14, 2010)

A Thai Tiger once nearly gave me a small heart attack while I was doing my first feeding round in a pet shop I used to work at...


----------



## spiderman13 (Mar 27, 2010)

I have a couple now

the most aggressive is my red rusty baboon
then the 2nd worst is my king baboon
then the 3rd most aggressive in my collection believe it or not is my 
hariy pink-toe !!! would attack the 1st thing moving lol but it thinks its a meal but does hav a sort fuse:lol2:...i also get hairs flinged at me from my B,smithi and pink zebra :whistling2:...which are juvies my red knee stands on its hiind legs and moves its front legs when i open the lid !!:gasp: never seen that behavior b4 lol... the friendlest T i have is without douht my RCF chile rose sling nice wee ting sits on my finger all day..: victory:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

spiderman13 said:


> I have a couple now
> 
> the most aggressive is my red rusty baboon
> then the 2nd worst is my king baboon
> ...


My RCF Chile is a total menace......


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Hedgewitch said:


> _Selenocosmia spp. _are known for running *at* you just to bite you... nut-jobs barely explains it.



This!... Out of everything we've kept nothing comes close to the defensiveness of the selenocosmia's.

They will actively take running jumps and throw themselves against the glass of their tanks to bite you. Id much rather deal with an H mac, P murinus, pokie etc any day.


----------



## Kaleb (May 24, 2010)

Have heard some crazy stories about Stromatopelma calceatum going out of their way to bite people, but personally my most aggresive/defensive T is one of my P.Irminias, she does NOT run away 

-Kaleb


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

purplekitten said:


> Cobalt blue which lives upstairs


Are you letting it burrow?



Hedgewitch said:


> To my understanding no tarantula is actually aggressive, there's only shades of defensive...
> 
> Except Australian _Selenocosmia spp._ ... (now under a different genus name maybe). Trust Oz, o hell hole of poisonous and vile animals that you are, to turn up Ts that bend the rules on horror.


Exactly this. _Selenocosmia stirlingi_ are known to actively defend their burrow by chasing out intruders.



Chaika said:


> This might sound strange but I have not found any of my tarantulas to be aggressive,


Not strange at all. I made a name for myself on Arachnoboards for having a real lay into Stanley Schultz (didn't know it was him at the time, admittedly) for calling OBTs "screaming banshees from hell". He relinquished the comment and essentially the rest of the topic boiled down to this in the end:

If you keep a tarantula in a container it is comfortable in, with a burrow that it can retreat to, then the spider will not be aggressive unless you start prodding around *inside* their retreat.

I've kept Selenocosmiinae sp. (_Selenotypus plumipes, Selenocosmia sp. "Ebony", Selenocosmia dichromata, Selenocosmia stirlingi, Yamia sp. "Koh Samui"_), OBTs, _Haplopelma spp._, _Poecilotheria spp._, and all other kinds of "aggressive" tarantulas, and the only time any of them have been _aggressive_ is when I've shoved something down their retreats. 

...At which point the term becomes "defensive".

As Hedgewitch said, however, the one variance would be _S.stirlingi_, and even then she settled down very quickly.


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

she wont burrow, seems a bit strange, she hasnt burrowed since she moulted a good 6 months ago


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

I firmly believe no spider is aggressive just defensive, they mearly respond to stimuli. Whether this be vibration or someone poking it. Some are more sensitive than others.

To be aggressive they would have to actively seek you out ruling out any external stimuli...which they dont


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

> actively seek you out


sure that cobalt blue does :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

My 7 legged G.rosea Lisa palmed off on me called Octavia lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

purplekitten said:


> she wont burrow, seems a bit strange, she hasnt burrowed since she moulted a good 6 months ago


Are you sure its not a MM?


----------

